
West Virginia Poised to Become First State to Allow Political Gambling - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-08/is-gambling-on-politics-legal-in-west-virginia-it-may-be-soon
======
csense
Does this mean that [https://www.predictit.org/](https://www.predictit.org/)
isn't authorized to operate in any state?

~~~
voxic11
Their website seems to indicate that so long as you are a student, faculty or
staff a a participating university and you don't invest more than $850 then
the federal government won't come after you.

> Provider has received a no-action-letter from the Division of Market
> Oversight of the Commodity Futures Trading Commission. Without explicitly
> asserting jurisdiction over Provider or any of its submarkets, this letter,
> dated October 29, 2014, extended no-action relief to Provider's Political
> and Economic Indicator Markets (the latter limited to students, faculty and
> staff of participating universities). The letters are available at the CFTC
> website as part of their Freedom of Information Act documents. Pursuant to
> this letter, there is “a limit of 5000 total traders in any particular
> contract”, and “a limit on investment by any single participant in any
> particular contract [of] $850”.

[https://www.predictit.org/terms-and-
conditions](https://www.predictit.org/terms-and-conditions)

